# Asking for help



## imdonnalee (9 mo ago)

I have a used craftsman 30" snow thrower model #247.883960
serial Number: 1l132b50286 trying to find out what year it was made?
Thanks,
Donna


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If it has the original engine, look on the model plate for DOM. Date of manufacture. That should be pretty close.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

The owners manual is dated May 31, 2012 so that sort of gives you a starting date. Could be a year or two newer.


Manual 247.883960


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Curious, you have the numbers for parts, why do you need to know the year it was made? If the original engine is on it, that will tell you the engine manufacture date.

Really, that is not relevant, as it could have been stored inside since new, well taken care of and used only a couple of times ... or, could have been beat commercially, and never maintained properly .. and anywhere in-between.


----------



## Hankfard (Feb 17, 2014)

imdonnalee said:


> I have a used craftsman 30" snow thrower model #247.883960
> serial Number: 1l132b50286 trying to find out what year it was made?
> Thanks,
> Donna


Donna,
It is often fairly difficult to get an actual year of manufacture and/or sale on older Craftsman products, as they were manufactured by a variety of different suppliers. However, based on my own experience I found that getting a copy of an owner's manual was the most important step in restoring my used snowblower. 
FYI- I never did figure out the age of my machine other than it was "probably" somewhere in the 1980-1990 timeframe.

You may want to start here:





Table Of Contents; Warranty Statement - Craftsman 247.883960 Operator's Manual [Page 2]


View and Download Craftsman 247.883960 operator's manual online. 30'' Snow thrower. 247.883960 snow blower pdf manual download. Table of Contents: Safe Operation Practices - Page 3; Assembly - Page 8; Operation - Page 13; Service &Maintenance - Page 18; Off-Season Storage - Page 24;...




www.manualslib.com





Hankfard 
(Andy)


----------

